# Swappers Day Johnstown????



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I know that there was a discussion about this event on a previous thread but I can’t find it. I was curious about the Johnstown Swappers weekend events that someone had mentioned. I plan on making the drive down on Saturday of Labor Day weather permitting. Has anyone been to it? What can I expect in regards to items is it more regular flea market stuff for the most part? Or is the majority of it truly sportsman stuff? Is it packed or actually room to walk around? Are there really 600-700 vendors like they say on the website? Selling Prices pretty fair? Just trying to get as much info as I can I’m driving 2.5 hours to go to it a dragging a couple of buddies as well. Hate for it to be a total bust.

I’m picturing a larger than normal gun show. With a bunch of flea market stuff added to it.

thanks for any info you all can offer. Always appreciate everyone’s input.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I’m also planning on going next Saturday. I always went to Kenton and only been to Johnstown once. I was kinda disappointed the time I went but like said, was used to Kenton. Know lots of guys who have been going the last several years since Kenton closed and they seem to enjoy it. I’m hoping the prices aren’t as stupid as most gun shows nowadays.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

so you think it’s more of gun show the. Anything else?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I wouldn’t say gun show but when I went it was probably 50% guns. The dog races are a large percent of it also then throw in all the flea market stuff. But I’m talking 10+ years ago. Hopefully someone else will chime in with a more recent experience.


----------



## Bvil (Sep 28, 2019)

After a lifetime of the annual trip to Kenton, I was underwhelmed with Johnstown. It's not bad, just a lot smaller.
Now we go to Lima every Labor Day weekend but it seems to shrink a bit every year.


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

I’ll be at Lima, believe it’s the better one


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

What’s the Lima show?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Basically where they moved the Kenton swap meet too


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

They have guns but "outlaw" prices for them. $500 for a Damascus twist etc. The prices you pay are for no background checks. there is stuff you can get reasonably but not firearms. Flea market and crap people have left over from yard sales. Don't waste a drive on it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I've been told you can find tons of good deals on fishing stuff. But then I've also been told to watch out for knock offs put into rapala boxes type of deal. So I've never been. I've always considered it just never done it. Would love to hear more opinions on it.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I’m also planning on going next Saturday. I always went to Kenton and only been to Johnstown once. I was kinda disappointed the time I went but like said, was used to Kenton. Know lots of guys who have been going the last several years since Kenton closed and they seem to enjoy it. I’m hoping the prices aren’t as stupid as most gun shows nowadays.


Man, some crazy times at Kenton. Good memories.


----------

